# Trying to Identify Glass Manufacturer on Old 7 oz Paper Label 7UP Bottle



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

I recently acquired an older paper label 7 oz 7UP bottle. With all the "reproduction" labels available for sale I'm concerned about the authenticity of the bottle (if the bottle is the same time period as the labels)  The glass manufacturer markings on the bottom of the bottle appear to be an intertwined "VS"  with the number 2 below the "VS" and the number 64 above the "VS".  There is also a very small square logo that looks like a maze (I tried uploading a couple pics but keep getting error message file size too big)  I haven't been able to find any information on that marking (glass manufacturer or approximate age)  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

Pic?


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully this pic size will post...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

Your 7up bottle appears to have been made by "Glenshaw Glass" in 1964.

 The VS / SV might be the bottler. ???

 See references to "Glenshaw Glass"

 http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info sodapopbob! The article mentions on "most" Glenshaw bottles a letter appears beneath the lip. There is no letter on the lip of this bottle.


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Your 7up bottle appears to have been made by "Glenshaw Glass" in 1964.
> 
> ...


 Bob's right it's a Glenshaw bottle, the VS or SV isn't the bottle maker but most likely the bottler...


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rskmgtpro
> 
> Thanks for the info sodapopbob! The article mentions on "most" Glenshaw bottles a letter appears beneath the lip. There is no letter on the lip of this bottle.


 Your's is a 64 which is after they stopped dating them on the lip...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

rskmgtpro

 By the way, welcome to the forum.

 Can we please see a picture of the paper label? I suspect its a reproduction.

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of the label....


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Another


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello rskmgtpro,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for putting up the pictures. How about a shot or 2 of the full label?

 My personal opinion is that they are counterfeit labels. The paper stock looks too heavy, and I don't believe they were using paper labels including the "Lithiated" language, at that time.





Morb's.


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

surfaceone, here are a couple more views of the label.  Tough to get a full on view with the small bottle.


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Side view


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Cap


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Another view


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

The label was added later, they stopped using it in 1950


----------



## splante (Feb 9, 2013)

welcome  I was going to say the label isnt right for the bottle and the condition is toooo good like nos(new old stock) labels were applied to a bottle


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 9, 2013)

Ya think they used those labels after 1940 even? 8 bubbles and ACLs in full swing -


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MCglass
> 
> Ya think they used those labels after 1940 even? 8 bubbles and ACLs in full swing -


 I was only going by what Wiki said, maybe not....

*The product, originally named "Bib-Label Lithiated Lemon-Lime Soda", was launched two weeks before the Wall Street Crash of 1929. It contained lithium citrate, a mood-stabilizing drug, until 1950.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MCglass
> 
> Ya think they used those labels after 1940 even? 8 bubbles and ACLs in full swing -


 
 MCglass ~

 I'm not exactly sure what you mean. Could you please clarify. My guess is the bottle you posed is a 1936.

 Thanks

 SPB


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help on this bottle!  Sounds like it is a fake knock off reproduction.  Oh well, it still makes an interesting conversation piece even if it isn't a collectible.  I'm surprised anyone would go thru all the trouble to "fake" this.  As I recall I picked this bottle up a few years ago at an antique/second hand store for five dollars so not really out anything.  Was just hoping it might be the real deal.  Learned a lot in the process though.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

rskmgtpro ~

 Another interesting/odd aspect to your bottle is that its a 1964 *non-acl*. So it probably did have a paper label originally. But whether it was a beer or soda bottle is hard to say. I think the answer rest on being able to identifying the SV/VS

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a *1964* Saratoga Vichy (*SV*) soda bottle with a paper label. It doesn't say which glass company made it, but it could be the one if it was also available in smaller sizes like a 7-ounce. The SV emblem on the label looks *identical*.

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/91863074/1964-celebrated-saratoga-vichy-water


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, epackage had said that they stopped using these labels in 1950. 
 It seemed to me that if 7 Up was using paper labels at all during the '40s, they wouldn't have been the 1935 copyright "Lithiated" labels with 8 bubbles.
 Actually the Wiki article he later posted said 7 Up contained mood-stabilizing Lithium Citrate until 1950.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

Base ... Same as on label above.


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's a *1964* Saratoga Vichy (*SV*) soda bottle with a paper label. It doesn't say which glass company made it, but it could be the one if it was also available in smaller sizes like a 7-ounce. The SV emblem on the label looks *identical*.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/91863074/1964-celebrated-saratoga-vichy-water


 Great find Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

Jim ~

 Thanks. 

 Here's a 12 ounce. I bet there is a 6 or 7 ounce out there somewhere. In the description where the seller says there is a large SA on the base could be a misinterpretation. If you invert the label the V "sort of" looks like an A

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAPER-LABEL-BOTTLE-CROWN-TOP-SARATOGA-VICHY-WATER-SARATOGA-SPRINGS-NEW-YORK-/150910592511


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's how the base looks if you invert it. Please don't tell anybody I said this, but the eBay seller is a dummy when it comes to soda bottles. Does that look like an SA to you? It don't to me! Especially when you take into account that the seller had the label to look at as a sure-fire clue

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't found a 6 or 7 ounce Saratoga Vichy bottle yet, but I did find this bottle cap to make the picture complete.

 "What we have here is a failure to communicate" (Cool Hand Luke). Err, what I really mean is, "a failure on someone's part to try and fool members of Antique-Bottles.Net into thinking that a 1930s 7up paper label belongs on a 1964 Saratoga Vichy bottle." Shame on them!

 SPB

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SARATOGA-VICHY-NEW-YORK-SODA-CORK-LINED-SODA-CAP-CROWN-/160936699282?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13904%26meid%3D4616908910596246573%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1095%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D160721274786%26&nma=true&si=NxypqzI%252BB6353iA0jiAivc6gb00%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2013)

PS ~

 Not to mention that the paper label is a fake, too. How dare they? (Lol) [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## rskmgtpro (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay.... so now someone pointed out to me that Saratoga Springs NY  is located about 30 miles from Troy NY. 

 Could the Troy NY 7UP bottler have purchased and used 7 oz bottles from Saratoga Vichy?  (Which would account for the VS logo on the bottom of the bottle)  

 And are the number markings and maize enough to ID this as a Glenshaw bottle?  Is the "64" necessarily the year or could it mean something else?

 You guys are the knowledgeable ones, I'm just asking to learn....


----------



## epackage (Feb 13, 2013)

64 is the year, it was applied to the bottle at a later date, possibly for display purposes because it was the same form and color as a 7up bottle.


----------

